
Declining languages - jraines
http://www.google.com/trends?q=Java%2C++PHP%2C+perl%2C+C%2B%2B&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
======
pg
Most languages show this decline, presumably because programmers are
decreasing as a proportion of web users.

~~~
yters
On the other hand, ruby and python remain relatively level:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=ruby%2C+python&ctab=0&...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=ruby%2C+python&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

Another interesting one, digg is falling, while reddit is steadily climbing:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=reddit%2C+digg&ctab=0&...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=reddit%2C+digg&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

------
jraines
Fun to play with, even if it means nothing. Interesting how San Francisco is
the only U.S. city in the top 10 for these searches. Check out India's huge
lead -- they love them some Java!

If you add Ruby, Python, or Lisp, they just show up as straight lines along
the bottom.

------
dualogy
Here's another decline:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=google+trends&ctab=0&...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=google+trends&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

------
wallflower
I went to the Colorado Software Summit. At the presentations and nightly
convocations, they were giving out as the door prizes: 'Programming Ruby'
books. And the presenters/organizers gushed 'it's really cool, the next big
thing. Ruby is it'. That was seven or eight years ago.

While Ruby broke out with Ruby on Rails, Java is firmly entrenched and as
someone who is trying to learn Ruby/Ruby on Rails - I'm finding the learning
curve painful as Ruby/Ruby on Rails is more than just a syntax or a language
it's a different way of doing things. We're trying to justify a small project
(business case) but even though the application we are intending to build is
perfect for RoR - they are almost like why not Spring/Hibernate/Flex.

I believe many Java programmers are happy that Java is a near default language
for a lot of non-startup IT/software shops - you can't learn Ruby on Rails
from a 5-day bootcamp.

~~~
ardit33
Good programmers will know more than one language, and if given opportunity do
something different (i.e. if they worked mostly on java, they would like to
switch to python, ruby or something else). Crappy programmers know only one
language, and are very resistant to change, b/c it will take them eons to
learn another one.

Scripting languages can be harder for crappy programmers, as you have to be
extra careful, especially in large programms. While in java, editors such
eclipse are very good with auto completion, generation of stubs, finding
references, etc... that can make even a crappy programmer semi-productive.

Usually, big boring corp attracts only crappy programmers (if you are smart,
you probably are working somewhere else), therefore Java is the default
language.

Hence the resistance for change in big corps to switch from java to something
else.

Even if you are smart programmer at big corp, you will find often Java is the
only "allowed" programming language by your bozo CTO.

------
Tichy
That seems to include news about Java the island for the java news.

Let's create a language called "porn" and make it the most popular language
ever.

------
axod
Some people spend way too much time worrying about which language to use. Just
pick one that doesn't suck too badly for the job you need, and use it.

